# 1967 Seat Belts / Shoulder Harness



## fheckro (Nov 19, 2009)

Does anyone know if there was a shoulder belt option in 1967? I want to run my car in the Maxton Hot Rod Challenge, but I do not have shoulder belts (required), only stock lap belts.


----------



## drburns (Jan 15, 2005)

They were an original option. If I'm not mistaken, 67 was the first year they were offered.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

The mounting brackets are under the headliner. You could probably use some aftermarket belts till you find originals....


----------



## rockdoc (Mar 16, 2009)

I added "stock" shoulder belts to my 67 without too much problem. Eric is right, the mounting holes are under the headliner, hear the coat hanger. I bought a set of 68 shoulder belts on ebay and they look perfect. Once I found the hold under the headliner, it took maybe 15 minutes to put both in.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

You might want to check into "Retro Belt". You can get all new 3 point systems for about what a set of old originals would cost.
RetroBelt::Contact


----------



## fheckro (Nov 19, 2009)

I just got off the phone with Joe Timney. He is the tech chief / president of ECTA. He says I must have either a factory shoulder strap or roll bar mounted 5 point seat belt system. (I checked out the Retro Belt setup but they are out of stock, with no plan to restock)  
I have no desire to install a bar .


SO..... does any one have a good (or crappy) picture of the factory mount plate
(headliner removed) so I can fab one up? 

I would be very appreciative. Thanks


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

fheckro said:


> I just got off the phone with Joe Timney. He is the tech chief / president of ECTA. He says I must have either a factory shoulder strap or roll bar mounted 5 point seat belt system. (I checked out the Retro Belt setup but they are out of stock, with no plan to restock)
> I have no desire to install a bar .
> 
> 
> ...


I can get a pic of the location tomorrow. FYI, the early shoulder harness was a separate belt from the lap and had it's own buckle. If you look at 69-72 cars interiors, you will see what I'm referring too. Is that style of restraint going to meet the safety requirements ?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Also, be aware that if the shoulder harness is installed, it must be used at all times. The early shoulder harnesses wer such a PITA that nobody used them back then. They had no automatic retractors, had to be tucked up manually, and tended to flop down if not clipped back into position just right. Be prepared to put up with the hassle every time you drive the car. They ARE safer, though!!


----------



## chevyboy91188 (Oct 31, 2009)

i have a 66 gto and i had the same issue except mine was the first month they were ever put in a gto june of 66 it was designated by a hole punched in the body plate on the firewall that meant shoulder harness equipped


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Here's a pic of the hole location under the headliner. The first hole is about 1" ahead of the coat hook and the second is 2" on center with the first. You should be able to push against your headliner with a dull pencil or such and feel the hole locations. I didn't try a bolt in them but they appear to be 1/4x20.


----------



## fheckro (Nov 19, 2009)

Thanks! nice shot. I just checked and the holes are there. Somehow I thought the belt would bolt directly in, but from your pic it looks like there is a mounting plate or something. 

Yes I realize what a pain they were, but they are safer. 

Thanks again:cheers


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

fheckro said:


> I just got off the phone with Joe Timney. He is the tech chief / president of ECTA. He says I must have either a factory shoulder strap or roll bar mounted 5 point seat belt system. (I checked out the Retro Belt setup but they are out of stock, with no plan to restock)
> I have no desire to install a bar .
> 
> 
> ...


Will the ECTA Rules  allow racing seats with the shoulder harness extended thru the seat shoulder openings and attatched to the floor seat belt bolts?

Here are manufactures of racing seats for the 64-67 GTO
64-67 Pontiac GTO Racing Seats at Andy's Auto Sport

Here are 5 point harnesses;

ECTA's rules requiring roll bars and seat belts;


> III-2 ROLL BAR & ROLL CAGE: All cars in competition over 1 3 5 MPH, must be equipped with a roll bar or roll cage structure. All closed cars between 1 3 5 and 150 MPH must have a 4 point roll bar. All closed cars between 150 and 175 MPH must have a 6 - point roll bar. All closed cars over 175 MPH must have a full roll cage. All open cars are advanced one bar / cage category over closed cars. Any individual wishing to enter a vehicle which deviates from these rules MUST contact the ECTA 45 days before the event for approval.
> 
> New for 2006 - Current NHRA certified roll cage equivalents are acceptable.
> 
> ...


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

according to the last post they will laugh at stock shoulder belts. if you have a car that requires a cage you should use racing belts anyway.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

All seat belts must be in good condition, and have a manufactures tag and legible date of 2000 or later and SFI 16.1 Certification Label. 

hmmm not stock.


----------



## fheckro (Nov 19, 2009)

those are quotes that were Last Updated: 5 February 2006 

As per the 2010 rule book :

"All vehicles 135 and under require a lap belt and shoulder belt (3-point). All vehicles over 135, seat belts meeting SFI specification 16.1 quick release, competition...ect ." 

I'm not saying it's not a good idea to run a roll cage, I just don't want one in that car(it's restored);And any way, I don't think this car will see much more than 135, but who knows...


----------



## Chooko (Mar 29, 2012)

Is there any bracing in the roof area where those seatbelt mounts attach? I am trying to figure out a way to get three point shoulder belts into my '65, and am wondering if the '67 mounts could be retrofitted to a '65? I am hesitant to just weld them to the roof though, as I dont know if the roof would offer enough support in the event of a wreck. Does anyone have any opinions or facts on this?


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Don't weld them to the roof...not enough support. Eric


----------

